# Walther PPQ M2 45



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a PPQ 45 and wanted to know other than the trigger safety what other internal safeties are there?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Take a look here:

PPQ 45 - Walther Arms


----------

